# Dog and cat boarding?



## Lenny7 (Sep 22, 2020)

My wife and I are starting to plan our escape and we are looking at a few of the typical expat cities in Mexico. We travel a few times a year and typically board our dog and cat here in the states. Have you found boarding facilities that your trust? Any experiences to share?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

We always had our maid stay at our home when we travelled. She cared for the pets and the plants, and everything else. Sidmple.
Kennels are rare in most places in Mexico.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

Each aea is different so unless you have an idea of where you will be going , it will get a little complicated to find kennels.


----------



## hyracer (Aug 14, 2011)

We cat sat for a gentleman last year in his new home. Plus for us it was like a mini-vacation for us with the added benefits of playing with a new pet. Not uncommon to find pet sitters around the Lake Chapala area.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

There are lots of pet sitters in Chapala and San Miguel and other areas but you need to have a house to do that, if the op is travelling it s a different story. From what I understand the OP does not have a house in Mexico.


----------



## Lenny7 (Sep 22, 2020)

citlali said:


> There are lots of pet sitters in Chapala and San Miguel and other areas but you need to have a house to do that, if the op is travelling it s a different story. From what I understand the OP does not have a house in Mexico.


No house yet, but we will be buying before we bring our pets. We are early in the process but our pets are very important to us so it's one of the first things we will consider when choosing a city/house. Looking at San Miguel and Guanajuato city right now but we're open. Really don't want a coastal town. More interested in the central high desert cities.


----------



## citlali (Mar 4, 2013)

When you have a house then you can have someone to house sit for you so kennels are not mportant, meanwhile your pets are better off in a kennel you know and trust. We moved here 20 yars ago with 3 mastiffs and 3 cats and the trip down was enough ...Pets are important to us too but as long as you are not settled , they are better off at home..


----------

